# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Fungia sp.

## Roberto Pacheco

Fungia Granulosa

Luz-3
Corrente-3
Agressividade-2
Dificuldade-3
Deve ser colocado no substrato e alimentado ocasionalmente com zooplancton.

----------

